# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Cook in bulk

## bernimx

I'm about to start a diet and i'm in need of tips as to how to cook in bulk. Do you guys for example cook like 8-9 chicken breasts and a batch of rice on sunday, and put it all in different containers to use as meals during the week..? thx in advance for giving me tips...

----------


## 1down5up

Thats what i do.

----------


## manwitplans

It ain't rocket science, prepare food for the week and store it so it won't get old..  :Wink:

----------


## ghettoboyd

yup for me its eather steak n brown rice or chicken n rice put in tupperware or whatever.i take it with me in coolers for the day and eat it throught the day cold.i like to cook for 3-4 days at a time so i cook twice a week.keep it simple and youll find its easy.

----------


## Orlando Rocket

Buy 6lbs of chicken breasts from Sam's club (about 1.89 a pound), fire up the grill, cook it all, store in ziplock bags.

----------


## Orlando Rocket

I forgot to mention that if you marinade the chicken in pure apple cider vinegar for 24 hours before grilling it really gives it good flavor.

----------


## T-MOS

yep, as much as you can cook ahead of time will help and make it a little easier

I used to cut up a whole case of yams, and cube them, and bake them in a casserole dish and portion them out in gladware for the whole week

----------


## collar

> I forgot to mention that if you marinade the chicken in pure apple cider vinegar for 24 hours before grilling it really gives it good flavor.


apple cider marinate the chicken. comes up all right?

----------


## Orlando Rocket

Use "apple cider vinegar" not apple cider, it's just another common type of vinegar like "white" or "malt". You can get it at walmart or just about anywhere really, but ya it really does give it good flovor without adding any calories to the chicken.

----------


## baseline_9

Ill cook up every 3 or 4 days, i cook all my carbs for 4 days in a massive stockpot, weather its rice pasta or potatoes and then store in a large 6L tupaware box in the fridge. Make sure its in the fridge or u will get food poisioning like i did from leaving th rice on the side!

As far as my protien sources, buy 30 cans of tuna (they are good sources of protien but also an esential back up if for some reason you have no protien sources cooked up), get store brand its all the same.

I have a slow cooker and use that to cook alot of my meats, its gr8, go to the butchers, get some cheap but fairls lean beef, throw it in with some stock n vege n in 5 hrs u have a pig pot of beef that will last you half a week and you can keep it in the fridge.

I also reccomend cooking up a massive chilli con carnie in a 20L pot. Leave it on the side for a few days, taking meals from it and then freeze it in freezer bags in portions. This way you always have a ready meal. Cook in the bag in the microwave for about 8 - 10 mins

Food prep is the key to success! If its not there you cant eat it. If you dont eat big you wont get big.

----------


## Baseball_Player85

Baseline, You can microwave the frozen ready made meals in the plastic bags? the bags don't melt or anything? If so I like the idea. Chilli con carnie sounds good.

----------


## Times Roman

I do a little of both. I will boil up a couple of dozen eggs ahead of time. I keep a case of tuna at the office, along with bananas, protein powder, peanut butter, and rolled oats and several 2litre bottles of diet tonic water.
Premade salad at the house, along with frozen chicken patties, frozen beef patties. I usually BBQ either 10 lbs of chicken quarters on sunday, or a ten pound beef roast. I shop Costco regularly and have a large freezer out in the garage, always full.

----------


## Times Roman

> Baseline, You can microwave the frozen ready made meals in the plastic bags? the bags don't melt or anything? If so I like the idea. Chilli con carnie sounds good.


Mate, please be careful with the cooking in the plastic bag thing.... those bags are loaded with PcbE's - the get abosorbed into the food you eat and cause your growth hormone levels, including test, to go down.

----------


## Cousinbutch

> Buy 6lbs of chicken breasts from Sam's club (about 1.89 a pound), fire up the grill, cook it all, store in ziplock bags.


I buy my chicken breasts by the case there, it saves you about 30-40 cents per pound. 


Thanks for the apple cider vinegar tip, gonna try it out.

----------


## BurntRbr

i cook about 6-8 chicken breasts every weekend and keep in fridge. some with diff spices for different occasions quick and easy all on the grill

----------


## djdizzy

I usually cook on Sunday for the week. Chicken, chili, lean enchiladas, stir fry, etc. If you are bringing a lot of food to work I highly recommend a sixpackbag (sixpackbags.com) Depending on the size you get it will hold more than enough food for the day AND keep it cool! I've had mine for a little over a month and love it!

Also recommend getting a wok. Easy to cook a lot of food in them at once.

----------


## Kawigirl

> I buy my chicken breasts by the case there, it saves you about 30-40 cents per pound. 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the apple cider vinegar tip, gonna try it out.


apple cider vinegar....red wine vinegar...some spices like Greek, or Tex Mex mix....change it up; keep it fresh.....you won't get bored as fast.

----------


## sensaispike

I bang out 10-15lbs of chicken on the grill on Sunday, a big batch of brown rice, my breakfast muffins (egg white, oatmeal and blueberries), then i portion it out with some frozen green beans, it’s really easy but takes a lot of room in the refrigerator... other than that I keep my protein handy (both whey and casein), I keep protein bars and nature valley hard granola bars on hand in case I need a quick meal…. It works for me…

----------


## bikeral

I purchased a rice cooker which is a big help. Sundays and Wednesday I'll put a batch to cook and in about 2 hours it is done without having to watch it. I also purchased about 10 ziploc containers with 3 partitions each. Fill the .75 cup partition with brown rice, the .5 cup partition with steamed veggies and the large partition with meat (90% of time it is chicken breast cooked on the grill with no fat). I make some nice chili with 95% lean ground beef, beans, no salt diced tomatoes, and low sodium chili powder. Freeze half and put the rest in a few of the containers for the week. At work I keep oatmeal, rice cakes, peanut butter, protein bars, almonds, and protein shakes on hand as well as a few apples. This has always seemed to be such a pain in the a$$ but once you do it for a few weeks it becomes routine and is actually easier then going out from work looking for something good to eat every couple of hours.

----------


## Secret

i buy 500G of chicken breast, i oven cook 3 at same time, 1 i have for tea after it's cooked the other 2 i cut up and take to work the next day, then i repeat it the next night, takes about 25 mins to cook..

I only do this as i am a fussy eater and things have to be fresh.. i also cook spag - bol and then freez it in containers, it's easy to thaw out and reheat when ever you want it and personaly i find it taste much better after beeing frozen than cooked and eatern fresh. or maybe my cooking sucks lol.  :Wink:

----------

